
Infographic: Apple’s Biggest Acquisitions - infodocket
https://www.cbinsights.com/research/apple-biggest-acquisitions-infographic/
======
scarface74
Tim Cook said that Apple acquires a company “every two or three weeks”.....

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/6/18531570/apple-company-
pur...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/6/18531570/apple-company-purchases-
startups-tim-cook-buy-rate)

